# Breckenridge - Hip Place to Ski and Ride



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

http//www.thedenverchannel.com/news/21515178/detail.html


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Breckenridge: The highest ski resort in the country. Now they can compete directly with Skistoned.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

you're right I broke my hip there about 8 years ago


----------

